# Help- stray cat has just had kittens at work, do I move them??



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

A stray cat has decided to use a packing crate at our workshop to have her kittens. We have seen the cat about before but she is not tame. At the moment she looks as if she is looking after them well. They can't be more than a few days old.

Trouble is, they are not in a very safe position. We could try and move them to a nice safe warm quiet unused office, but I am worried that she might abandon them if we did.
We could shut her in the unused office with the kittens and all the necessary things like litter trays, but this seems a little cruel. 

Not sure what to do for the best - any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you get Mum? If you can, then yes indeed you need to put her in the spare office. She won't want to leave young kittens for long anyway and she will settle. If you can't get Mum then you have to weigh up the options, hand rearing the kittens may be the best option but certainly not one to take lightly and of course Mum will be seriously distressed. A cat trap might solve the problem if you could borrow one.

Liz


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

We should be able to trap mum with kittens in the crate and move the whole thing... Should we shut her in the office with the kittens? or let her come and go as she wants? 
Is it ok to shut her in there for a few weeks or will she get too stressed out?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would be inclined just to shut her in. Be warned she will almost certainly try to carry the kittens off, you will just have to ignore her and hope that she settles.

Liz


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

OK.. So operation "move kittens and mum to safety" worked almost to plan.

The kittens were moved in their original cardboard box so as not to introduce too much human scent - mum was very feisty and tried to rip my husband to shreds!

All 4 are now safely shut in and mum seems to be settling down.

Guess I will keep them until they are old enough to be rehomed - (did phone rspca, cat protection and vets but no one wanted to help.) 

Unfortunately, I cannot keep them due to my current number of pets, but it shouldn't be too hard to rehome them as they are grey kittens (apparently very popular).

Thanks for your advice Liz xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im glad the move went well shame about the organisations you contacted though did they not even offer to spay mum when the kittens are ready to leave


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you going to be able to arrange food for mum over the weekend if shes shut in at your work. 

Well done and hope that mum and kits stay safe.


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> Are you going to be able to arrange food for mum over the weekend if shes shut in at your work.
> 
> Well done and hope that mum and kits stay safe.


Luckily, my husband owns the business  and we don't live far away so we will be able to go in a feed them twice a day. Apart from that I thought it best to limit contact at the moment as the mum is very wary of people still.

If all goes well, when the kittens are a bit older, I will contact some of the local shelters and see if they can help with spaying/ rehoming the mum.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well Mum clearly isn't feral, even if she is a bit wild. Well done, it sounds promising. Yes grey kittens will be very easy to home. If you have an all grey litter you have been rather lucky. I'm sure we'd all like to see pictures.

Liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well done for the rescue!
Contact CP or even RSPCA as I believe they both offer free spaying if you are feeding a stray.


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

Pictures! hopefully....


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

Kitarna said:


> Pictures! hopefully....


Or maybe not..


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics and well done for giving this mum a safe place to have her babies, have you tried to contact Cats protection to see if they can help with homes for mum and kittens when the time is right also to spey the mum.


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

UPDATE:

Mum and kittens are doing very well. They have settled nicely into their office home.

Kittens are all looking healthy and just starting to walk - well - fall over lots whilst trying to walk!

Took some more pics too...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done you!

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried any of these rescues to see if they can help?

CLACTON ANIMAL AID
Registered Charity no: 1027106
Sanctuary: The Street, Little Clacton, Essex, CO16 9LG. Viewing hours: 10.00 am - 12 noon 7 days a week (except Christmas Day & Boxing Day)
Tel: 01255 860062 (Calls can be taken daily from 10.00 am - 5.00 pm)

KITTEN RESCUE & TENDRING FERAL RESCUE
For domestic cats & kittens - Tel: 01206 826968
For feral cat enquiries - Tel: 07724 077010
Email: [email protected]

NEWMARKET CATS
Registered Charity no. 1089460
Postal Address: 54 Chedburgh Road, Chevington, Bury St. Edmunds, Suffolk IP29 5QY. 
Contact by Email only please: [email protected]

COUNTRY CAT SHELTER
Registered Charity no. 297973
Tel: 01508 548950 or 01502 574562
Email: [email protected]
Website: index

NORFOLK & SUFFOLK ANIMAL TRUST
Registered Charity No. 295518
Shelter: Fremantle Road, Great Yarmouth, Norfolk, NR30 4AT
Email (general): [email protected]
Website: Norfolk and Suffolk Animal Trust

THE BLUE CROSS - FELIXSTOWE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Tel : (01394) 283 254
Fax : (01394) 672 271
Email: [email protected]

THE BLUE CROSS - CAMBRIDGE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Rehoming Centre: 20 Garlic Row, Newmarket Road, Cambridge, Cambs, CB5 8HW
Open: 10 - 4 (Mon - Fri), and 10 - 2 (Sats, Suns, Bank Hols.) Closed Xmas Day, Boxing Day & New Years Day.
Tel : 01223 350 153
Fax: 01223 324 137
Email: [email protected]

SUFFOLK ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1065934
5 Cherry Tree Lane, Debenham, Stowmarket, Suffolk, IP14 6QT
Tel: 01728 860937
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home

BURYS STRAY CAT FUND
Registered Charity no: 279321 
Rehoming Centre: Friars Orchard, The Street, Little Welnetham, Bury St. Edmunds, Suffolk, IP30 0UH
Shelter Tel: 01284 388455
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.burystraycatfund.co.uk

CATAHOLICS
Tel: 07850 103317 
Website: Cataholics - for cat addicts everywhere

SUFFOLK and ESSEX SMALL ANIMAL WELFARE (SESAW)
Registered Charity no: 1124029
Rehoming Centre: 'Idano', Stoke Road, Leavenheath, Suffolk, CO6 4PP
Tel: 01787 210888
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.sesaw.co.uk

PACT (People for Animal Care Trust) ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1045251  Covering Norfolk and North Suffolk.
Rehoming Centre: River Farm, Woodrising, Near Hingam, Norfolk, NR9 4PJ
If you would like to visit, please telephone in advance.
Sanctuary Tel: 01362 820775
Animal Emergency Hotline: 07798 653720 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Animal sanctuary,Norfolk animal rescue charity, wildlife sanctuary, Animal sanctuaries. - Pactsanctuary.org

PINK PAWS RESCUE 
Tel: 07534 983083
Email: [email protected]

IPSWICH & DISTRICT ANIMAL WELFARE CENTRE
181 Cauldwell Hall Road, Ipswich, Suffolk, IP4 5DA
Tel: 01473 727496


----------

